# Potato & Onion bin and Potato, Onion & sweet potato bin



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi to all,

I made these two veggie bins for 2 clients. I have near made them before. I had no plans to work off just built them as thought they should be built. The clients really like them. What do you all think.
I have more to build now for their friends.



















Graham.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Matador58 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I made these two veggie bins for 2 clients. I have near made them before. I had no plans to work off just built them as thought they should be built. The clients really like them. What do you all think.
> I have more to build now for their friends.
> ...


Great job!!! I really like your design.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks great. Are the bottoms vented? All the ones I have seen have some type of venting to allow air flow.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

They have such a practical look, just right for such functional pieces. Really well done. I am also curious about vents on the bottom since mold can be a food problem.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Graham


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job,good idea,like the design.
Herb


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

We used to have one similar to the first picture, but without the lettering. Yours sure looks a lot nicer. Ours had metal screen, hardware cloth, on the back. As I remember it was about 1/4" x 1/4". The wife must have gotten rid of it when we moved.


----------



## cmoraza (Mar 25, 2015)

Great job Graham! You could make money by selling the plans on sites like ETSY or even EBAY.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Graham.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Don, 

Thanks for compliment. I think they turned out alright when I don't have plans to build it from.


Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Clay,

Yes I wanted to put vents in them but the clients didn't want them with vents.


Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi charlie,

Thanks for the compliment. I don't have plans and I am not that great making up plans. I just work them out as I go long.
I which I could draw plans.


Graham.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Look great. The next time you build one just photograph the steps and provide overall dimensions. That will suffice for a plan and serve as a reminder for you the next time around.


----------

